# النداء بالمضاف والإضافة غير الحقيقية



## lukebeadgcf

كنت أقرأ وعثرت على حالة النداء والمنادى هو الاسم الأول في إضافة غير حقيقية . أنا أعرف أن المنادى وهو خارج حالة الإضافة يأخذ علامة رفع ولا يأخذ التنوين ، كالآتي :

يا رجلُ !
يا طلّابُ !

وأنا أعرف أن المنادى وهو المضاف في إضافة يأخذ علامة نصب وطبعا لا يأخذ التنوين كالآتي :

يا طلّابَ الجامعةِ !
يا رجلَ الحكومةِ !

ولكن ماذا يحذث إذا كان المنادى اسما موصوفا بإضافة غير حقيقية ؟ هل نسلم بقاعدة النداء بالمضاف أو هل نتجاهلها ؟

يا رزان الرائعة الجمال

أنا أحاول أن أعربها ملاحقا القاعدة :

يا رزانَ الرائعةَ الجمالِ

أو مهملا القاعدة :

يا رزانُ الرائعةُ الجمالِ

كمثال ثان :

يا رجل رفيع الذوق

كيف تعرب هذه حالات ؟

شكرا على مساعدتكم !


----------



## Egyptlover

أهلاً وسهلاً 
إذا تحدثنا عن المثال الأول ؛ فإننا نجد أن "رزان" اسم علم وبالتالي فهو معرفة أي أنه يكون مبنياً على الضم في محل نصب منادى. أما "الرائعة" فيجوز أن تتبع لفظ المنادى الموصوف فتكون مرفوعة ويجوز أن تتبع محله فتكون منصوبة.

أرجو أن يكون هذا مفيداً.​


----------



## lukebeadgcf

egyptlover said:


> أهلاً وسهلاً
> إذا تحدثنا عن المثال الأول ؛ فإننا نجد أن "رزان" اسم علم وبالتالي فهو معرفة أي أنه يكون مبنياً على الضم في محل نصب منادى. أما "الرائعة" فيجوز أن تتبع لفظ المنادى الموصوف فتكون مرفوعة ويجوز أن تتبع محله فتكون منصوبة.
> 
> أرجو أن يكون هذا مفيداً.​



فأنت تقول إننا نستطيع أن نقول :

يا رزانُ الرائعةَ الجمالِ

أو :

يا رزانُ الرائعةُ الجمالِ

وكل من الحالتين صحيحتين ؟



> فإننا نجد أن "رزان" اسم علم وبالتالي فهو معرفة أي أنه يكون مبنياً على الضم في محل نصب منادى.



هل أنت تقول إن كل أسماء العلم لا تأخذ فتحة في حالة النداء بالمضاف ؟ هذه معلومات جديدة لي . فنقول :

يا محمدُ الكرامةِ

يا أحمدُ القبيلةِ

هل هذا صحيح ؟

وماذا عن مثالي الآخر :

يا رجل رفيع الذوق

في هذا المثال ليس هناك اسم علم .

شكرا


----------



## Mahaodeh

في حالة المثال الآخر فهو يكون منصوبا ويأخذ التنوين: يا رجلًا رفيعَ الذوقِ. لا أدري لماذا ولكنني أحسّ بأن هذا صحيح. ولدي مثال كذلك من الشعر، يقول الشاعر: يا امرأةً سوداءَ العينين === تساوي عيناها دهرا


----------



## Egyptlover

lukebeadgcf said:


> فأنت تقول إننا نستطيع أن نقول :
> 
> يا رزانُ الرائعةَ الجمالِ
> 
> أو :
> 
> يا رزانُ الرائعةُ الجمالِ
> 
> وكل من الحالتين صحيحتين ؟



نعم، تماماً...هذا ما أقصده.



> هل أنت تقول إن كل أسماء العلم لا تأخذ فتحة في حالة النداء بالمضاف ؟


لا، أنا لم أقل أن المضاف لا يأخذ الفتح. ما قلته هو أن العَلَم عندما يكون معرفة بذاته (أي لا يحوي إضافة) كما في المثال الذي أجبتُ عنه، فإنه يأخذ الضم والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة في القرآن الكريم و الشعر العربي، منها مثلاً:
"ونَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ (104) قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ(105) " [سورة الصافات 104-105 ]
أما الأمثلة التي ذكرتَها لاحقاً:


> يا محمدُ الكرامةِ
> 
> يا أحمدُ القبيلةِ


فإن العلم فيها (إن كان المقصود به أسماء أشخاص) قد عومل معاملة النكرة (لغرض بلاغيٍّ حسبما أرى) ولذا أمكن إضافته إضافة حقيقية أو أن المقصود أصلاً ليس أسماء أشخاص بل استُخدِمَت كلمتي "أحمد" و"محمد" كمشتقات كما نقول: "يا أعظمَ الناس، يا محمود السيرة،....إلخ" وفي كلا الحالتين فإنها ستكون منادى منصوباً (لأنه مضاف) وليس مبنياً على الضم.... والله أعلم​


----------



## lukebeadgcf

egyptlover said:


> لا، أنا لم أقل أن المضاف لا يأخذ الفتح. ما قلته هو أن العَلَم عندما يكون معرفة بذاته (أي لا يحوي إضافة) كما في المثال الذي أجبتُ عنه، فإنه يأخذ الضم والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة في القرآن الكريم و الشعر العربي، منها مثلاً:
> "ونَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ (104) قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ(105) " [سورة الصافات 104-105 ]
> أما الأمثلة التي ذكرتَها لاحقاً:
> 
> فإن العلم فيها (إن كان المقصود به أسماء أشخاص) قد عومل معاملة النكرة (لغرض بلاغيٍّ حسبما أرى) ولذا أمكن إضافته إضافة حقيقية أو أن المقصود أصلاً ليس أسماء أشخاص بل استُخدِمَت كلمتي "أحمد" و"محمد" كمشتقات كما نقول: "يا أعظمَ الناس، يا محمود السيرة،....إلخ" وفي كلا الحالتين فإنها ستكون منادى منصوباً (لأنه مضاف) وليس مبنياً على الضم.... والله أعلم​



شكرا جزيلا على مساعدتك فأظن أني بدأت أفهم واعذرني فأنا بطيء الفهم . لكي أتأكد :كان اسم رزان في مثالي الأول مبنيا على الضم لأنه خارج الإضافة ولم يعامل معاملة النكرة فالقاعدة التي ذكرتها



> ... اسم علم وبالتالي فهو معرفة أي أنه يكون مبنياً على الضم في محل نصب منادى



تعمل في هذه الحال ولذلك نقول :

يا رزانُ الرائعةَ الجمالِ

ولكن إذا استخدمنا إضافة عادية فنعامل اسم رزان معاملة النكرة ونقول :

يا رزانَ المكتبةِ

هل هذا صحيح ؟ 

وسؤالي الأخير هو : أنا لم أر هذه القواعد في أي مرجع لدي فأتساءل أين أستطيع أن أقرأ القواعد الشاملة عن النداء وكيف تعلمتموها ؟

شكرا جزيلا على صبركم


----------



## rayloom

lukebeadgcf said:


> شكرا جزيلا على مساعدتك فأظن أني بدأت أفهم واعذرني فأنا بطيء الفهم . لكي أتأكد :كان اسم رزان في مثالي الأول مبنيا على الضم لأنه خارج الإضافة ولم يعامل معاملة النكرة فالقاعدة التي ذكرتها
> 
> 
> 
> تعمل في هذه الحال ولذلك نقول :
> 
> يا رزانُ الرائعةَ الجمالِ
> 
> ولكن إذا استخدمنا إضافة عادية فنعامل اسم رزان معاملة النكرة ونقول :
> 
> يا رزانَ المكتبةِ
> 
> هل هذا صحيح ؟
> 
> وسؤالي الأخير هو : أنا لم أر هذه القواعد في أي مرجع لدي فأتساءل أين أستطيع أن أقرأ القواعد الشاملة عن النداء وكيف تعلمتموها ؟
> 
> شكرا جزيلا على صبركم



هذا صحيح.

عموما بإمكانك قراءة معظم قواعد النداء مع أمثلة عليها في هذه الصفحة:
http://www.drmosad.com/index48.htm


----------

